# $40 off Amazon Echo with promo code



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazon Echo - Black

Add an Echo to your cart and enter promo code ECHOSAVE40 at checkout. Net cost $139.99 before any taxes and shipping.

Betsy


----------



## DesignEbookCover (Jun 11, 2017)

It seems like the price is $140 even without the promo code


----------

